# I'm finally the master of my trash can smoker!



## fairygirl69 (May 15, 2013)

I was only able to get the heat up to 185 according to two thermometers but I wondered if I was taking the temp from the wrong place (the top) when a lot of heat was generated at the bottom.  I went with my gut feeling and put 6 bs chicken breasts sprinkled with my special house seasoning.  It was done right on time (1 hour 25 minutes) according to everything I researched for a smoker that's heated to 225.  They were the best bs chicken breasts I've ever made!  That includes the grill and pan searing.


----------



## FrankZ (May 15, 2013)

I put my thermometer at cooking level.

Did you brine the breasts?


----------



## fairygirl69 (May 15, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> I put my thermometer at cooking level.
> 
> Did you brine the breasts?



Not this time but there will be a next time.


----------



## pacanis (May 15, 2013)

The top will always measure hotter than below, unless you are right on top of the coals or heat. My Weber Smokey Mtn runs about 8 degrees colder from the dome to the fist grate to the one below that one.
As long as everything is coming out done is all that matters.


----------



## fairygirl69 (May 15, 2013)

I have learned it takes a little more skill to smoke food than grill, I think.  But it was so rewarding when I fed a friend recovering in a nursing home some smoked chicken.  She really needed some homemade food too!


----------



## Zagut (May 15, 2013)

I hope your trash can isn't galvanized.

Not a great idea to get galvanized metal too hot.


----------



## fairygirl69 (May 16, 2013)

Zagut said:


> I hope your trash can isn't galvanized.
> 
> Not a great idea to get galvanized metal too hot.



Nope,  not galvanized.


----------



## roadfix (May 16, 2013)

In my 55 gallon upright drum smoker temps can vary as much as over 50F depending on where I probe for temp, even from center of grate to edge of grate there's a significant variance.


----------



## fairygirl69 (May 17, 2013)

roadfix said:


> In my 55 gallon upright drum smoker temps can vary as much as over 50F depending on where I probe for temp, even from center of grate to edge of grate there's a significant variance.



I wish I'd known that earlier lol. It would have saved me a lot of shoe leather meat.


----------

